# Portrait of my boys



## emz (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi im new to all this........posting my drawings up :s

here is my 2nd portrait drawing of my 2 boys,would love to what you think???????? thanks emz


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

very nice emz! great pose


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree. This will be something they will always cherish. Its a really great piece.


----------



## emz (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you both


----------

